# [SOLVED] brak "Support for the Framebuffer Console"

## Serchio

Witam,

Ściągnąłem wczoraj nowe gentoo-sources z kernelem 2.6.29-r5 pod x86_64 i przyznam, że nie mogę znaleźć opcji "Support for the Framebuffer Console". 

Potrzebuję jakiś patch do tego?

Google mówi mi, że opcja ta powinna być w:

```

Device Drivers ->

    Graphics support ->

        <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

            Console display driver support  --->

               <*> Framebuffer Console support

                [*] Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

```

Przeszukałem wiele opcji w kernelu, ale nie znalazłem "Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations". Jest ona w jakimś dziwnym miejscu, potrzeba jakiegoś specjalnego patcha czy nie ma jej w ogóle?Last edited by Serchio on Sun Jul 12, 2009 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryba84

Może to Ci pomorze ;P https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722615-highlight-framebuffer+console+decoration.html

----------

## Serchio

 *ryba84 wrote:*   

> Może to Ci pomorze ;P https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722615-highlight-framebuffer+console+decoration.html

 

Zrobiłem tak i nic to nie zmieniło. Zajrzałem do .config i znalazłem tam CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR, ale dlaczego go nie ma w menuconfig nie wiem.

Dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## ryba84

Hmmm to może jeszcze porównaj swój konfig z tym na tej stronie. http://banas.ovh.org/?p=111

----------

